# 7800 brake on a 7900 body



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I picked up a rear 7800 brake on ebay but just noticed it was on a 7900 body.
Has anyone seen this before? It is even stamped BR-7800 on it. 

Here is a link to the ebay auction with the pic....

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

The features on the pict all point to a 7900 caliper. I have both the 7800 and 7900 calipers right in front of me now ... I don't see a 7800 caliper from the picts that's for sure ...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

maxxevv said:


> The features on the pict all point to a 7900 caliper. I have both the 7800 and 7900 calipers right in front of me now ... I don't see a 7800 caliper from the picts that's for sure ...


Felt did a custom-colored rear 7800 brake for one of their bikes one year, as the 7900 wouldn't fit the aero TT/Tri frame. That's likely what it is, same brake pads the Felt came with too, for Zipp carbon wheels.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I took it to my LBS and they were able to install it into my 2011 Felt B14. So that may be it - it was stamped 7800 on the body but looks like the 7900.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Yah .. looking at it again, the cable adjuster knob is the same as the 7800. The 7900 design is different there.


----------

